# Serotta "Ottrott" Test Ride



## Charlie Schuessler (Jun 20, 2006)

Serotta "Ottrott" Test Ride – Goodales Bike Shop Nashua NH June 19, 2006

After work yesterday for about 30-minutes I was fortunate to test ride a Serotta "Ottrott" bicycle.  The Ottrott is a hand-built, carbon-fiber frame including fork that seems to weigh less than air itself and is super smooth in riding comfort, acceleration, climbing and descending… http://www.serotta.com/pages/ottrott.html

After putting my pedals on the bike and adjusting the seat position, the Ottrott I rode was a 60-cm model with carbon components such as handlebars, stem, seatpost and a Zipp 39-53 crank assembly.  The dual control levers, brake components including both derailleurs and 12-25, 10-speed cassette were Shimano Dura Ace.  The wheelset consisted of Zipp clincher rims with Vredestein racing tires, this bicycle rolled fast with almost ZERO effort.  Spinning the crank was effortless even while climbing a nice pitch in 39 x 19.  Not bad for $7,500-$8,000 machine.

I believe the Ottrott is a dream bicycle that I will probably never purchase new, but to test ride one of these incredible machines periodically is enlightening.

If you appreciate high-performance bicycling equipment, I recommend you try it, although you may want to, you don’t have to buy it.


----------



## andyzee (Jun 20, 2006)

Sounds like a great bike! Also sounds like one that I'll never own


----------



## bruno (Jun 21, 2006)

andyzee said:
			
		

> Sounds like a great bike! Also sounds like one that I'll never own



life is too short not to ride a really nice bike. sacrifice in other areas, but not in bikes. aren't you worth dura-ace?:flag: :flag:


----------



## andyzee (Jun 21, 2006)

bruno said:
			
		

> life is too short not to ride a really nice bike. sacrifice in other areas, but not in bikes. aren't you worth dura-ace?:flag: :flag:


 
I'm riding a 1993 Trek 5200 Carbon Fiber, not too many miles on it. It's not the same as the Serotta, but not too shabby either  I don't ride enough to justify buying anything in the multi thousand dollar range anymore, so what I have will have to do for awhile.


----------



## skibum1321 (Jun 21, 2006)

I couldn't possibly justify spending that much on a bike. IMHO there is a certain level of components that are the ideal mix of price and performance. I just don't see there being a big enough jump in performance to justify the upgrade to Ultegra or Dura-Ace. Sure it's a little lighter but I don't race and I'm not a weight weenie. My 105 components shift just fine and I'm perfectly happy with them.

Same goes for mountain bikes - I just don't see the reason to upgrade to x.0 from my x.9 setup. The shifting really isn't that much smoother and it costs significantly more.


----------



## andyzee (Jun 21, 2006)

Well, in my opinion, one thing that does make a difference is the frame material, carbon fiber is sweet. I've tried Chrome Molly and Aluminum before, but they just don't compare in terms of both stiffness and shock absorbtion.


----------



## bruno (Jun 21, 2006)

steel is real!!:lol: :lol: :flag:


----------



## skibum1321 (Jun 21, 2006)

andyzee said:
			
		

> Well, in my opinion, one thing that does make a difference is the frame material, carbon fiber is sweet. I've tried Chrome Molly and Aluminum before, but they just don't compare in terms of both stiffness and shock absorbtion.


It does make a difference but again it comes down to asking yourself if it will really make your riding experience that much better. If the answer is yes then you need to ask yourself if it's worth the money. If the answer is still yes then by all means buy the bike. 
For me the answer to both of those questions would have to be no.


----------



## andyzee (Jun 21, 2006)

skibum1321 said:
			
		

> It does make a difference but again it comes down to asking yourself if it will really make your riding experience that much better. If the answer is yes then you need to ask yourself if it's worth the money. If the answer is still yes then by all means buy the bike.
> For me the answer to both of those questions would have to be no.


 
Also depends on what kind of riding you do. As an example, I purchased an aluminum frame bike. The frame was good and stiff, great for transfering power from the pedals. However, it sucked on trips over 40 miles, the frame did not absorb shock, your body did. After 40-50 miles you would really feel it. If on the other hand, your a cusual rider, 0-20 mile trips, then I have to agree with you.


----------



## Marc (Jun 21, 2006)

skibum1321 said:
			
		

> It does make a difference but again it comes down to asking yourself if it will really make your riding experience that much better. If the answer is yes then you need to ask yourself if it's worth the money. If the answer is still yes then by all means buy the bike.
> For me the answer to both of those questions would have to be no.



I agree with most of what you say skibum, however, you over look the used market.  I have two year old D/A on my road bike and since they were cared for (which doesn't take much effort on a road bike) they still perform like new.

I'd stay away from the 10 speed stuff myself, on the road, but especially on the mountain bike.  My chain is thin enough as it is.  Can you imagine the number of chain breaks with a 10 speed?

Plus 10 speed chains are just a pain to deal with in general anyway.


----------



## bruno (Jun 21, 2006)

Marc said:
			
		

> I'd stay away from the 10 speed stuff myself,
> Plus 10 speed chains are just a pain to deal with in general anyway.



fixed gear! free yer mind!! all yer problems'll be gone!!!:beer: :beer: :beer: :smile: :smile:


----------



## skibum1321 (Jun 21, 2006)

andyzee said:
			
		

> Also depends on what kind of riding you do. As an example, I purchased an aluminum frame bike. The frame was good and stiff, great for transfering power from the pedals. However, it sucked on trips over 40 miles, the frame did not absorb shock, your body did. After 40-50 miles you would really feel it. If on the other hand, your a cusual rider, 0-20 mile trips, then I have to agree with you.


Maybe it's the fact that I'm young, but I have no issues with 50+ mile rides on my aluminum bike. For you old men, you need the carbon fiber :lol:


----------



## Marc (Jun 21, 2006)

bruno said:
			
		

> fixed gear! free yer mind!! all yer problems'll be gone!!!:beer: :beer: :beer: :smile: :smile:




.... pushing my bike up 15% grades is not my idea of freeing my mind, Crazy Emoticon Man.


----------



## Marc (Jun 21, 2006)

skibum1321 said:
			
		

> Maybe it's the fact that I'm young, but I have no issues with 50+ mile rides on my aluminum bike. For you old men, you need the carbon fiber :lol:



Ti is my fav.  Although not much cheaper if at all than CF.


A Ti frame will last for ever though.  There's not a lot you can do to ruin it.


----------



## JimG. (Jun 21, 2006)

skibum1321 said:
			
		

> Maybe it's the fact that I'm young, but I have no issues with 50+ mile rides on my aluminum bike. For you old men, you need the carbon fiber :lol:



Perhaps the real issue lies somewhere "in between"?


----------



## Charlie Schuessler (Jun 21, 2006)

I ride aluminum frame bicycles and don't mind it until I ride a Titanium or Carbon Fiber Frame machine and expirence the comfort.  I find I begin to wear out about the 65-75-mile mark on hilly/mountain courses on the AU frame and really must push to ride pass that mark...on flatter courses, 100-miles isn't an issue...


----------



## andyzee (Jun 21, 2006)

skibum1321 said:
			
		

> Maybe it's the fact that I'm young, but I have no issues with 50+ mile rides on my aluminum bike. For you old men, you need the carbon fiber :lol:


 
Nah, just fiber will do


----------



## Marc (Jun 22, 2006)

andyzee said:
			
		

> Nah, just fiber will do



Please Andy, if you're riding in front of me, cut back on your pre ride fiber intake.


----------

